
DAO Counter-Attack - jarsin
https://blog.slock.it/a-dao-counter-attack-613548408dd7#.qt9nm1yc5
======
gus_massa
This is essentially the "Stalker Attack" discussed a few weeks ago as a
failure in the DAO in [http://hackingdistributed.com/2016/05/27/dao-call-for-
morato...](http://hackingdistributed.com/2016/05/27/dao-call-for-moratorium/)
(related HN discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11791671](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11791671)
(170 points, 22 days ago, 81 comments))

If they succeed blocking the attacker, then they'll also prove that nobody has
a guarantee to withdraw any money from the DAO.

Somewhat related: "Why The Stalker attack is a non issue"
[https://github.com/slockit/DAO/wiki/Why-The-Stalker-
attack-i...](https://github.com/slockit/DAO/wiki/Why-The-Stalker-attack-is-a-
non-issue)

------
jarsin
"Shall we play a game?"

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecPeSmF_ikc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecPeSmF_ikc)

